# huge swarm - Avon, IL



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice work. Glad to hear that you could improvise!


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Hahahahahaahha, got to love loose bees is a vehicle 

Smart, not stopping.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I probably would have paid to see the look on your faces when you discovered something just wasn't quite right! lol


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice swarm. You have to wonder what a cop would do if you had got stopped! Would he have understood and said "Get going, just be careful!" or would he have written you up wasting more time letting more bees get into the car?


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

Hmm, bees flying free in the car...must be why my wife wont let me use the Tahoe.
Nice swarm, congrats!

C2


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

Batman said:


> Hmm, bees flying free in the car...must be why my wife wont let me use the Tahoe.
> Nice swarm, congrats!
> 
> C2


I'm probably going to get to the point soon where I'll have to find an old Ford Ranger to conduct bee business.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

LOL!! I've been joking with my daughter that if we need to transport a hive in our Honda hatch back we will just were our bee suits during the drive. Great catch!!!


----------

